# Type 9 ENTP or INTP? I would give you a penny or not most likely not.



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Hello I am currently debating if I am an ENTP or an INTP and I guess I would note down some things for you to see if I match up to one or the other.
Things to note: I am 16 (is it true you cant find your type at this age I though you can?) and I am male. My enneagram type is 9w8 (probably 9w1 but not 100% sure) and my tritype is something I am unsure of as of now.
I am sure of my core type being 9.
Most likely tritype is 954 and been sticking for it for a long time and nothing has changed so far.
It is still really possible for me to be an Extravert so don't judge me yet

*Why I dont consider INTP:*
I don't think I am an INTP is that I have to consider all possibilties of a question at hand and at times be completely terrible with detail and tend to miss the obvious. I have to concentrate and slow myself down in order to catch things cause (especially in exams) tend to miss the obvious.
I notice myself missing details due to me thinking too much about the future in that I forget the consequences of my decisions. Its more obvious when you see me play chess. I would move a piece that I kept strategically to win in x amount of moves but I completely forgot that there already was a piece there that prevents to do it and it would kill my piece ;-; . And also during exams lets say when I read a question I don't read it enough and tend to make decisions way too early and am very careless like this. I am also very forgetful.
For example a question says 'Find x and hence find y' I would first find x but then completely forget about finding y cause 'reasons'. Its the small little things that get to me and make me fail.
I tend to be forgetful too and tend to have the feeling of 'I feel like I am forgetting something important'
I tend to lose my train of thought alot!
I love to mess around with people and can make people dance for me this way xD but I also know how I to make people happy and make them laugh

I am getting really sure about ENTP but

*Why I dont consider ENTP:*
As long as I am having fun I would get energized but at times I feel like I am overloaded and have to isolate myself and think/arrange my thoughts.
The other thing that makes me unsure is that ENTP supposedly love conflict/debates/to challenge but this maybe due to most of the being Enneagram 8 and like I said am 954 the most withdrawn type.
I have a habit of isolating myself but this is mainly due to boredom and I go find out new things to keep me busy I have to keep myself busy to prevent boredom or it could get draining.
I like to think to keep myself busy and prevent boredom or probably just to arrange my thoughts or solve a problem that has been bothering me.
People can get taxing and can make me worn out at times (due to boredom or at times I can feel overloaded) and the way I energize is just through entertainment but mostly its from something easy on the mind such as video games, forums, reddit or videos where I can chill and just have fun and prevent the boredom.
The fact that INTP are bad with emotions is something that I can relate to but for me I tend to keep my emotions under control especially the negative ones but under major stress I explode (type 9 typical behavior right?)

The issue of ENTP vs INTP.
Currently looking into what is my inferior function Si vs Fe cause I can see it going both ways and currently asking a friend which is most likely me.

I know I am an Ne-Ti user though:

* *







> I can easily form facts and theories.
> -By this I mean if you have some knowledge of a specific subject can you easily form facts that would still make logical sense and seem true through pure knowledge. Oh and how I find things dont really have to start out logical if I just found out some pattern or clue I would follow it and test it out and then try to rationalize it MOST of the time and rarely the other way around in where I first rationalize then theorrize
> For example: One time I was thinking about blackholes and how they are and came to the conclusion that gravity is caused due to a bend in space-time as if it was a sheet that if matter is occupying that space the sheet would bend downwards causing a curve so any matter smaller would immediately get pulled towards the center due to the curve. (which was right xD). I came in the conclusion the blackholes were a hole through the sheet causing everything to fall in it to disappear hence why light can't escape it and hence why it is really small but has a large gravitational pull. (Think how a sink works) . But this was wrong due to law of conservation of energy but in that moment i thought I cracked the mystery of a black hole.
> Or maybe lets say when doing a Maths/Physics question if I run across a problem I can't solve due to lack of knowledge I would analyze it and try to come up with answers and this normally leads me to the right answer. Of course the answer I create will/should make logical sense to me or else I would reject it.
> ...







Bonus question : Can somebody further explain the meaning of introspection?

Feel free to ask me questions below :3


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Bump :3
So far my friend is relating me with effective Fe dom traits rather fe inferior. So ENTP seems most likely right?


----------



## Alomoes (Oct 5, 2014)

Hrrm. Are you sure it is Ti and not Fi? Because if Ti then Fe. You seem to write in a me focused sort of way, like I right in 

And I've found it to be the contrary to the age thing. It gets harder latter, because you develop more traits that distinguish you as a person. We don't want that, we want what you based yourself upon initially. 

But yeah, all I see there is Ne. Not making a judgement yet, but I think you could be Fi dominant. This is because I've found that your dominant function is more hidden, and your secondary becomes what people see. This leads to confusion, as even though you have a feeling dominant, you communicate with the world via your secondary function. Literally nobody knows of my intense passions. I'd also say not to bother with inferior functions at an early age, because they wouldn't be too easy to spot. 

I don't know what your friend is thinking, but I'm against Fe. You don't seem like an Fe user. 

I think you are INFP. INFPs are Fi dominant users. Fi and Ti are very similar, and it can confuse people, including me. Fi is more subjective, you base your judgements upon feelings and generalizations. This leads for Fi users to be more self aware. Because of this, I know what I do is subjective, and I am able to separate the parts I don't want from what I do. 

Ti is when your judgements are based upon fact. Obviously, I don't use this, consciously so I wouldn't know much about it, but I shall try to explain. I'd assume these people know exactly what is wrong when something is wrong, however, the hard part is getting them to realize this, which they have Fe for. 

And as for the 9 thing, I don't know. Not getting into that until I'm at least confident in my typing of your MBTI type. That likely will never happen. 

To help, I shall state I am a weirdo among weirdos, 5w6 INFP. This is to help as a baseline. I'm 512. Or 521. Not sure. 

Then again, I don't know many INFPs that I have typed for certain, maybe one, but he's way too introverted to tell. For all I know, my little brother could also be INFP, but I'm sticking with ISFP. 

Introspection is when you look at your mind and thoughts and study them. 

But nice example of Ne up there though.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Alomoes said:


> Hrrm. Are you sure it is Ti and not Fi? Because if Ti then Fe. You seem to write in a me focused sort of way, like I right in
> 
> And I've found it to be the contrary to the age thing. It gets harder latter, because you develop more traits that distinguish you as a person. We don't want that, we want what you based yourself upon initially.
> 
> ...


Possible but no.
I KNOW I use Ti-Fe rather than Fi-Te. I need things to make logical sense and didn't you read the spoiler it contains the reasons why I know I am a Ne-Ti user:

* *





I can easily form facts and theories.
-By this I mean if you have some knowledge of a specific subject can you easily form facts that would still make logical sense and seem true through pure knowledge. Oh and how I find things dont really have to start out logical if I just found out some pattern or clue I would follow it and test it out and then try to rationalize it MOST of the time and rarely the other way around in where I first rationalize then theorrize 
For example: One time I was thinking about blackholes and how they are and came to the conclusion that gravity is caused due to a bend in space-time as if it was a sheet that if matter is occupying that space the sheet would bend downwards causing a curve so any matter smaller would immediately get pulled towards the center due to the curve. (which was right xD). I came in the conclusion the blackholes were a hole through the sheet causing everything to fall in it to disappear hence why light can't escape it and hence why it is really small but has a large gravitational pull. (Think how a sink works) . But this was wrong due to law of conservation of energy but in that moment i thought I cracked the mystery of a black hole.
Or maybe lets say when doing a Maths/Physics question if I run across a problem I can't solve due to lack of knowledge I would analyze it and try to come up with answers and this normally leads me to the right answer. Of course the answer I create will/should make logical sense to me or else I would reject it.

My ability to guess and follow gut feelings by looking at patterns and connections
Ok so this has been something that I notice is one of my defining factor. I always like to take assumptions and follow it to see where it leads if I run across a question that I don't know.
For example: I did this question:
4x^2 + 2x = 0 (not exactly the same but to lazy to write it)
which I then solved then the next question states to solve this question using the answer from the previous one
4y+2y^1/2=0
which then I saw a connection of it being the same equation with different variables of different powers
So I took the assumption of y = x^2
and I got the right answer in the end through this method

My love of patterns and possibilities
I have these sense of seeing connections. I like to relate things together.
For example in a student council ceremony I got bored so as I thought about the student council I found that it is very relatable to the chess pieces on the board. So I went off on this tangent and played around with it and discussing it with a friend (who calls me weird cause I always do these connections for example showing him a hexagons forming a shape of another hexagon which wasn't obvious to the eye but that was the first thing that struck me when I saw it)

I like to teach
Well...its more of I like to share my knowledge. I am known in my grade that I teach the students around me and I do it very often cause supposedly they said that my explanations are way way easier to understand compared to the teachers.

Abstract Knowledge
I love to learn on abstract/conceptual/theoretical knowledge and I am well known to be chuck full of it.
It just interests me so much as it explains so much and its so much fun to learn it and share/discuss it with other people too.
I don't really care if its not useful or not. I just learn for the sake of learning.

My ability to see errors and inconsistencies
I am good at pointing out things that don't add up.
For example: Friend A whispered to me that Friend B asked a weird question and Friend B said that he never ask such a question. The first thing that came to me was "How did Friend B know what was the question if Friend A whispered it into my ear?". Caught him red handed ;D

My relationship with detail
Oh god I am terrible I tend to either miss the obvious or not notice it at all.
I tend to overthink things causing me to misunderstand and completely throwing me off.

I don't mind being wrong
By this if I am ever wrong it doesn't bother me as much as you would think. In fact it just would encourage to learn more ;D

Always asking questions
I love to ask questions and I ask alot of em.

I am not afraid to reject scientific theories if I find a much better explanation
By this I mean despite the fact it is a 'approved' scientific theory if I find a contradiction in it or if I find that I just have a better explanation than it I wont accept it especially if it is something that doesn't make sense.
This is the reason why I am rejecting gravitational time dilation cause I have a better explanation and I find a contradiction in it...
Things have to make sense to me in order for me to accept it.

A face for every person
I can easily change myself to appeal to the other person but the change is not drastic its...just there.
For example with some friends I turn bubbly while to others I am very sarcastic.
I can be serious when I have to be and love to joke around too.
This plus the fact of me always loving to talk about science,maths and video games on top of creating jokes caused me to easily fit into many groups and to have many friends.
I am not easily tied to one group.

My issue with forgetting small little things and how I remember things
I can easily remember big concepts and always forget small little details such as the name of the concept itself.
I normally try to remember things by looking at the pattern or the meaning behind the concept and remember that.




But thanks 

and to add why I know I don't use Fi:
I don't even recognize my own ethics and my decisions are always based on what I think causes the least trouble if its based around people or the one that is the most logical if its question/task based.
Everything has a reason and cause and its my job to find it.
I am highly logical but not so extreme that I don't about people and at times I can get less logical by playing around with ideas but I am still logical and I do it as a stress relief/for fun . Hence ENTP vs INTP.
So again Thanks


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Nobody else wants to give me a shot?
The question is still unanswered


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> Hello I am currently debating if I am an ENTP or an INTP and I guess I would note down some things for you to see if I match up to one or the other.
> Things to note: I am 16 (is it true you cant find your type at this age I though you can?) and I am male. My enneagram type is 9w8 (probably 9w1 but not 100% sure) and my tritype is something I am unsure of as of now.
> I am sure of my core type being 9.
> Most likely tritype is 954 and been sticking for it for a long time and nothing has changed so far.
> ...


Yeah the problem is that type 9's have great difficulties finding their type because they are not very introspective.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

@Draki



> (the paragraph is a bit useless... xNTPs both use Ne and are big picture persons... I also loose myself in details. We're not Si dominants, if you're good with people and they really like you, that could be a sign for 2D Fe instead of 1D Fe. In my 80Q I often didn't read the questions properly and answered in a wrong way ^^ I noticed it later)


Yeah I can relate <.< . Losing focus on detail is very especially true when I am pressured or stressed and you would really see me lose my touch with detail and you see me forgetting things easily xD and if I go back and check my answers after the test/exam I would like to hit myself for making simple mistakes such as putting a - instead of a + or by forgetting the simplest of formulas but can say instantly after the exam. and if I am stressed and anything bad happens to me I can get slightly depressed/sad wanting for me to withdraw myself.



> I think someone described it like: "I have to say things aloud to notice what I'm really thinking". Or my ENTP teacher once said: "I sometimes surprise myself when I talk because I often don't know what comes out of my mouth next."


I can actually relate to what they are saying.
I find myself knowing what to say next after saying what I want to say. I have to express myself in order for me to know what I am thinking next.



> My ENTP teacher recently said that you should never say that you're reliable (for example), because he thinks that your self-image is never accurate. He said it would be better to let others decide if you're really reliable. He doubts that someone knows how he is.


Ditto xD



> When they have an information overload they tend to spend much time alone and get introspective


I really relate to this and especially the link you gave: http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/297658-entps-being-loners.html#post9278602

The posts made by the ENTP are very relatable 

Thanks alot...again Draki xD
Your whole post about ENTP is relatable.

But for extra reassurance @angelcat please help xD
What is your view?
Can you ask me questions that can make me sure I am ENTP
The only thing that is making me unsure is my enneagram being the withdrawn type 954 and the fact I dont really act like a typical ENTP which creates doubt xD haha

Oh does this tidbits of information help typing me:
-Whenever people describe me they describe me as happy, jolly , fun lover and love to joke but when it is time to get serious I am serious and can get the job done. I am also describe as intellectual and my teachers always say that I can get more if I just open the book and study xD.
I am also said to be a good teacher as I can easily break things down and communicate it to people.
And the one thing that is not readily apparent is the fact that I care about people. My friends got shock when I said to them that I care about people once asking that if I was serious. I talked with one of them and they said that I appeared to not care at all and feel so detached. But I really do its just that I dont really care to show that I care xD and only really care when I think I have to care xD.

-When I was young around the age of 12 and below I was highly ambitious and pursued alot of my ideals/dreams. Think of Suzumiya Haruhi xD. I wanted to do alot of things and pursued them such as making a band, creating my own music and songs, playing the guitar, making my own phone, creating my own board game, inventing a new technology, learning everything!, making my own mmo, making my own story etc.


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> @_Draki_
> 
> 
> Yeah I can relate <.< . Losing focus on detail is very especially true when I am pressured or stressed and you would really see me lose my touch with detail and you see me forgetting things easily xD and if I go back and check my answers after the test/exam I would like to hit myself for making simple mistakes such as putting a - instead of a + or by forgetting the simplest of formulas but can say instantly after the exam.
> ...


How sure are you that you are 954? 
5's and 4's are the most introspective types.
I think @tanstaafl28 is an ENTP 548. Do you think you're introspective, tanstaafl28?


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Draki said:


> How sure are you that you are 954?
> 5's and 4's are the most introspective types.
> I think @tanstaafl28 is an ENTP 548. Do you think you're introspective, tanstaafl28?


I am pretty sure about 9 but for 5 and 4 not so much anymore.
I related with 5 cause of the intellectual approach of things and I certainly know that I aint a 6 nor 7(but may look into 7 I wonder how a 97x can act) and the only that is holding me back from 5 is detachment but my friends call me detached


> the one thing that is not readily apparent is the fact that I care about people. My friends got shock when I said to them that I care about people once asking that if I was serious. I talked with one of them and they said that I appeared to not care at all and feel so detached. But I really do its just that I dont really care to show that I care xD and only really care when I think I have to care xD.


I just know when I to react or when not to react

and for 4 not at all sure cause the three in the heard triad (234) are very hard to pick from. 3 seems unlikely I dont care about achievements and 4 and 2 seems the only two choices and I think I can be a 2 but I am not 100% sure


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Draki said:


> How sure are you that you are 954?
> 5's and 4's are the most introspective types.
> I think @tanstaafl28 is an ENTP 548. Do you think you're introspective, tanstaafl28?


Actually at times I think I may be a type 8 rather than 9 due to the fact I love challenge but dont really go and challenge...
But because of my mental image of type 8 being like a friend of mine who takes everything as a challenge and is aggressive I dont really think I am an 8 but if I may ask 8w7(which I am presumong my mental image is) vs 8w9 differences?
And I also can/tend to value my sense of inner peace and dislike it when something disturbs it at times
If it was possible I wouldve typed myself 958 but you cant have 9 and 8 together xD
Btw I think I may be an 952 rather than 954 hmm I may look into it further


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> Actually at times I think I may be a type 8 rather than 9 due to the fact I love challenge but dont really go and challenge...
> But because of my mental image of type 8 being like a friend of mine who takes everything as a challenge and is aggressive I dont really think I am an 8 but if I may ask 8w7(which I am presumong my mental image is) vs 8w9 differences?
> And I also can/tend to value my sense of inner peace and dislike it when something disturbs it at times
> If it was possible I wouldve typed myself 958 but you cant have 9 and 8 together xD
> Btw I think I may be an 952 rather than 954 hmm I may look into it further


Most ENTPs also have a 7 in their tritype. They are fast thinkers but they identify more with type 5 because of all this NT's are rational and seek knowledge. However 7 is a very optimistic and creatve type and type 5 more dark, nihilistic, loner and so on.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Draki said:


> Most ENTPs also have a 7 in their tritype. They are fast thinkers but they identify more with type 5 because of all this NT's are rational and seek knowledge. However 7 is a very optimistic and creatve type and type 5 more dark, nihilistic, loner and so on.


Actually after looking into 7 vs 5 I am now considering 5... and could explain why I was considering 8.
5 was way too...nihilistic no offense xD

I see that 7 like to keep their minds busy so that they actually avoid thinking while 5 does the opposite to make them think.



> 5's and 7's are similar in that they both have problems with greed. 5's have an excessive greed for "Gathering up supplies" such as knowledge, skills etc. 5's never feel like they have enough to survive so they kind of hibernate from the world until they think they're ready. This is why their "Sin" is avarice.
> 
> 7's also have an excessive greed, but for the exact things that the 5 fears. 5's fear and retreat from the world and take shelter in their minds, where 7's fear and retreat from their minds and take shelter in the world. To do this, 7's need constant outside stimulation - trips, travel, food, music, skills, etc. all to keep their minds occupied. *As they constantly distract from anxiety they need more and more stimulation*, (their deadly sin is Gluttony) until eventually they get tired of something and search for something else. (*It's like when you really like a song, so you listen to it over and over and over again until you're absolutely sick of it and move on to something else*)
> 
> ...


The only thing that is making me unsure is that 7 tend to be quite active but I am not and this may due to my core type being a 9.
But honestly 7 seems more likely now



> Here is the critical one, type 7's* view the world as engaging and feel that they must have a lot of fun because the world is filled with so much wonders that they just won't ever get to see all of it. Life is filled with amazing things that are to be tried and experienced in order to be sure that they have not missed out on anything since that would evoke their basic fear of being limited. *Type 5's have a much more dark and morose world view, 5's are the opposite and see the world as inherently limited. There is not enough of anything to go around, there is not enough energy, there is not enough resources, there is not enough ability, money, opportunity, etc...etc. The illusion that the Type 5 is faced with is the scarcity mentality which leads them to their ego defense mechanism of hording everything because there may not be anymore of this one particular thing out there. Type 7's *gluttony is expansive and always searching*, while the type 5's vice of Avarice is about conservation and holding onto things. 7's move onto bigger and better things always trying to fulfill their wants/needs while type 5's detach from their physical world and resigns their needs. 7's are oblivious to how much they actually have while type 5's are ignorant to the abundance that can be found within the universe.


Yup I am definitely more 7 than 5 

now my last one being the heart triad 4 3 or 2 hmm looks tough xD
The thing about this is that 4 is about identity which is kinda hard to say if I can say or no to
3 is about achievements which is again hard to say
2 is about love? which is again hard to say xD
I could say that 3 is more likely after looking into the basic fear and desires



> Type 2
> Desire: To be wanted -- to be close to others
> Fear: That the people I love will love someone else more than me
> 
> ...


Oh a question: is 973 possible cause I have only seen:
379, 739, 937
or is the 27 tritype archetypes different?


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> Actually after looking into 7 vs 5 I am now considering 5... and could explain why I was considering 8.
> 5 was way too...nihilistic no offense xD No problem it's like that   7's and 9's are way more optimistic
> 
> I see that 7 like to keep their minds busy so that they actually avoid thinking while 5 does the opposite to make them think.
> ...


You could also consider type 6. But that's a hard type to grasp ^^ I also don't know much about them.

973 is possible they just don't write every version of 379 ^^
There are: 379, 397, 739, 793, 937, 973


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Draki said:


> You could also consider type 6. But that's a hard type to grasp ^^ I also don't know much about them.
> 
> 973 is possible they just don't write every version of 379 ^^
> There are: 379, 397, 739, 793, 937, 973


Ah Okey 

After reading your comment about 7 I am now pretty sure.


> *they don't keep their minds busy with unuseful stuff*, but in contrast to type 5 they might be a bit shallow they rather want breadth of knowledge and *jumping from topic to topic*. 7 also doesn't mean that they need to go out and have experiences in the external world. In ENTPs I see it more on an intellectual level. They are *jumping from idea to idea*, and keep themselves *busy thinking with new stuff*. Core 7's tend to *run away from negative emotions*. They *keep their mind busy to not think about them*.


100% can relate xD
This is the one thing I always do.

Oh and about type 6. I can't really relate to it and I am pretty sure about 7 now.
Thanks again 

so its 97x
I think I would look into all 3 tritypes (973,972,974) and see whats up


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Draki said:


> How sure are you that you are 954?
> 5's and 4's are the most introspective types.
> I think @_tanstaafl28_ is an ENTP 548. Do you think you're introspective, tanstaafl28?


584, actually. But, if you mean, do I have a more-or-less constant, rich, inner dialogue going on? I wouldn't know what to do if I didn't. 

It took me quite a while to learn that talking to myself _out loud_ was causing me to seem even weirder than I already was.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> 584, actually. But, if you mean, do I have a more-or-less constant, rich, inner dialogue going on? I wouldn't know what to do if I didn't.
> 
> It took me quite a while to learn that talking to myself _out loud_ was causing me to seem even weirder than I already was.


Haha sometimes whenever I think my dialogue 'leaks' out and people look at me as if I went insane xD.

If you don't mind me asking what do you think of my type?
Anything you can give that differentiate ENTP and INTP?
Questions you can ask?


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Dammit we still haven't solved ENTP vs INTP I still need help xD @Draki
Whats the difference between core 7 and core 9
Cause now I am thinking I may be a core 7, for the reason that I chose core 9 due to 5 being way too detached,but now core 7 looks much much more relatable I am just wondering.
The basic fear of 7 are to be in pain,but what do they mean by pain does jt only include physical pain or mentally? Emotionally?
I may be overthinking this and may just be core 9 xD
But draki one slight problem...we derailed so much xD we havent really solved ENTP vs INTP xD
So any questions you could ask to differentiate?


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

oh, I thought you were sure about ENTP ^^ @Xzcouter
Funny story about type 9 is that they need a lot of time to find out their type because they always see themselves in many types.
Well, if you are an ENTP, I can tell you that most ENTPs are type 7's but not all.
Unfortunately I don't know much about 7's because I never considered it for myself.  
My sister is an enneagram type 7 ESTP. She is always active (festivals, bars, clubs etc), she often cancel projects or her apprenticeship for doing something else. But I heard ENTP would be more active in their mind. Researching a lot of topics and so on. My sister has problems with silence she always needs music in the background. And when her boyfriend left her she had a very difficult time (she needed a psychiatrist and so on). So negative emotions are very bad for her and she stays always active to not think about it. Usually she is always happy and optimistic. She is a 7w8 and she can get very angry suddenly. But usally she is not like that. Oh and she changes her boyfriend all 3-4 years xD. She gets bored with them and doesn't want to live with them forever (she feels trapped with this commitment).

I'm not sure if that is typical 7 behaviour, I almost know nothing about his type. 
Best site I can recommend: 7—Enneagram Type Seven: The Enthusiast—Overview
Well, for ENTPs versus INTPs... I don't know what to ask. Perhaps you wanna do a video or an audio file (audacity?). I usually can spot extraverts, how they talk and so on. And I know some hints in visual reading. But if you're really on the borderline that probably won't help.

EDIT: And of curse you should read this if you haven't yet: http://personalitycafe.com/type-9-forum-peacemaker/8097-type-nine-misidentifications.html


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

@Draki
Sure I would try to make a video/audio file tmrw :3


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

ENTPs are usually not type 8 actually. As already said, ENTPs are overwhelmingly often type 7s. But there is good reason for this, as profound boredom is not just at the core of the type 7 but an integral part of being Ne-dominant. But there are 9s in every MBTI type and I wouldn't be as bold as to say that ENxPs are an exception. 

Now I'm not going to deny being a tad argumentative, mainly because arguing against it would weaken my point....... but since when are ENTPs more argumentative than INTPs? If anything INTPs could be more argumentative because when they do state a point, they are less likely to waver on it. ENTPs more quickly reach the point of "That's a valid point. Did you know someone just landed their spacecraft on a comet?"

I still don't know which one you are though, but make sure to keep that shiny penny safe for when I do.


----------



## sweaters (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't have much input, but I've heard that ENTP's often mistype as INTPs because they need more recharge time than most Extroverts. Something else to think about is how comfortable you are extroverting. For example, I'm pretty insecure using Fe (and especially Se). Basically anything that draws me out of my Ni or Ti makes me feel somewhat vulnerable. However, as an introvert I'm rather confident in my own head. I wonder if this is my own problem or if this is indeed related to Extroversion/Introversion. I'm also sure the lines could get blurred depending on subtype. Just something to consider. I mean, while I'm sure you'll be well-versed using both Ti and Ne, and you'll also get tired of each eventually, there's probably one where you feel more at home, or that feels more natural.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

@Draki




Forgive its low quality video and poor editing (I only edited the first 18 seconds and last 17 seconds with messages xD but other than that you are free to minimize and just listen :3)
And sorry if its too long (16 mins and 48 seconds)


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

Noo.. why.. I wrote a long text and lost it :'(
Nice audio ^^ @_Xzcouter_
So short version : 0:11 feeling that you're an introvert, 0:41 feeling that Ti > Ne  
why?
- "what could I talk about?" - Ne would know that  I did audio files with an clear ENTP and he described his thought process like a river "blahblahblahblahblah..." forever. Ne is a generater of ideas so they constanly get new ideas. 

- we noticed that he is talking and thinking almost at the same time. I always stopped talking to think. I also often just get blank /empty so I usually tend to prepare in my head or write notes down what I'll say, the ENTP found that funny. 

- lower energy than extraverts, often I think I would be very expressing but when I heard the audio I was quite monotone... I didn't found you extremly monotone but it also wasn't an energy like this entp had. 

- I found it interesting that you were sensitive to the "awkward silence" I wondered if that could be Fe inferior. Because I notice my Fe inferior in the sense that I'm sensitive to atmospheres. 

I was quiet surprised that you didn't seem very optimistic because I got the impression in your last posts that you're a very optimistic person ^^ ENTPs often have a lot of confidence which I didn't found (heard and read) in this video ^^ I also don't have it. 

So all in all I would say INTP. But yea just my small analysis with my own theories/observations about I versus E  
If you pm me your emailadress I could send you more stuff. Like videos about visual typing or audios I ad with this entp. (But only my answers because I don't have his permission to spread his files ^^)

But to give you an impression what he was like (I found his twin and he agreed that they are very similar):


----------



## JackSparroww (Dec 10, 2010)

How about inventing a new type and go for xntp or do you want to be clearly categroized ?


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Draki said:


> Noo.. why.. I wrote a long text and lost it :'(
> Nice audio ^^ @_Xzcouter_
> So short version : 0:11 feeling that you're an introvert, 0:41 feeling that Ti > Ne
> why?
> ...


Cheers~
Yeah when recording my lil bro was asleep sp I had to keep my voice slightly down and feel like my family would see me as if I am insane if I talk loudly continuously for 16 mins xD
But yeah Before the recording I had alot of ideas xD but then...blank during the recording xD
But at times I CAN be a random idea generator of some kind quickly linking things together and making fun of it for example I was talking to a friend once telling him about enneagram and told him about the difference of 5 and 7 and he said that the difference was the number 2 and I wanted to go off that tangeant so I said to him why cant it be 4/2 or 2 1s but this is one small example but yeah 
Haha yeah I an not really all that confident but again it depends if I am comfortable then I am happy 
Thanks Draki
But u didnt answer my question during the video about type 7 and introspection xD
To save you the trouble of the pain of hearing my ugly voice again xD
Basically my question dictates what does introspection really mean cause type 7 gather information and their minds busy to not think about them but is it like their keeping their minds busy with some random idea not classified as introspection and introspection is analysis of ones own feelings and thoughts ughhh cant understand it well ;-;

Sowwy for not meeting your expectations of my confidence/optimism xD its just thatI feel uncomfortable talking to a mic xD
But yeah your friend is highly expressive xD I may be an INTP but with enneagram 973 and the 7 makes me appear ENTP  but I CAN get that expressive too ;-; especially at home or when there are no authorities around xD
But I dont know cause I am stoll pretty skeptical xD maybe cause I was pretty sure of ENTP or is it due to INTP inf Fe sigh...the inf Fe of INTP is something that is odd I mean due to it I am skeptical of INTP any more other ways to check?
Sorry if this is becoming a bother xD


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

JackSparroww said:


> How about inventing a new type and go for xntp or do you want to be clearly categroized ?


I went with xNTPfor awhile but found myself wanting to narrow it down to have it below my name xD
And also doesnt makr complete sense to be an xNTP cause
A) Reality does not really function that way (being nothing could ever be 50/50)
B) You should be able to either be extraverted or introvertert unless youvare an ambivert but I don't think I am one


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> I don't think I am an INTP is that I have to consider all possibilties of a question at hand and at times be completely terrible with detail and tend to miss the obvious. I have to concentrate and slow myself down in order to catch things cause (especially in exams) tend to miss the obvious.


We most definitely consider all of the possibilities before we hopefully make a decision. We're pretty bad about it. I actually thought I hated details, and I guess I still do. The curse of the INTP, however, is that we feel we MUST have every single one. We miss them, but we need them. Its terrible. If you don't feel that compulsion in your more precious hobbies, you are probably not an INTP. That's another thing: INTPs have a wide range of interests, but we tend to narrow in on a few.



Xzcouter said:


> I notice myself missing details due to me thinking too much about the future in that I forget the consequences of my decisions. Its more obvious when you see me play chess. I would move a piece that I kept strategically to win in x amount of moves but I completely forgot that there already was a piece there that prevents to do it and it would kill my piece ;-; . And also during exams lets say when I read a question I don't read it enough and tend to make decisions way too early and am very careless like this. I am also very forgetful.
> For example a question says 'Find x and hence find y' I would first find x but then completely forget about finding y cause 'reasons'. Its the small little things that get to me and make me fail.
> I tend to be forgetful too and tend to have the feeling of 'I feel like I am forgetting something important'
> I tend to lose my train of thought alot!


This is all very Ne, but INTPs have Ne too. I guess here is a way to illustrate the main difference: Einstein, an INTP, apparently took forever on his math problems and people thought he was "slow". A rushing or stressed-out INTP will definitely make mistakes and can feel pretty idiotic because we make a lot of mistakes when we don't take the time to think. INTJs are better at thinking on the spot in that department. However, when we are doing things properly, an INTP WILL sit down and solve a problem they are engaged in. We don't forget when we feel like we have the time. An ENTP is more likely to actually forget, no matter how much time they are given.



Xzcouter said:


> I love to mess around with people and can make people dance for me this way xD but I also know how I to make people happy and make them laugh


So I'm no good at making people laugh whenever I want. I can definitely make them laugh, yes, but not on demand. I like to make people happy and I know how to do that, though I don't typically have the energy. Messing with people... INTPs like having power over people, according to my other INTP friend. I can definitely see this, though for me I do simply enjoy people's reactions rather than the power. 



Xzcouter said:


> As long as I am having fun I would get energized but at times I feel like I am overloaded and have to isolate myself and think/arrange my thoughts.
> I have a habit of isolating myself but this is mainly due to boredom and I go find out new things to keep me busy I have to keep myself busy to prevent boredom or it could get draining.
> I like to think to keep myself busy and prevent boredom or probably just to arrange my thoughts or solve a problem that has been bothering me.
> People can get taxing and can make me worn out at times (due to boredom or at times I can feel overloaded) and the way I energize is just through entertainment but mostly its from something easy on the mind such as video games, forums, reddit or videos where I can chill and just have fun and prevent the boredom.


 My ENTP bro spends a ton of time by himself, usually reading but sometimes playing games.



Xzcouter said:


> The other thing that makes me unsure is that ENTP supposedly love conflict/debates/to challenge but this maybe due to most of the being Enneagram 8 and like I said am 954 the most withdrawn type.


 My brother doesn't really like debating all that much, though he is interested in listening to arguments and hearing both sides. My mom on the other hand, loves debating all the time.
The fact that INTP are bad with emotions is something that I can relate to but for me I tend to keep my emotions under control especially the negative ones but under major stress I explode (type 9 typical behavior right?)[/QUOTE] This is definitely like me, though I do think ENTPs can experience something similar if they try too hard to be people-pleasers. My brother once punched his best friend. Now his best friend is my husband so they can be solitary extroverts together XD They don't really hang out with many other people.[/QUOTE]



Its hard to say, honestly, though I'd lean ENTP. I don't know. Do you feel like you're very sensitive to environments that are very stimulating? If so, you might check this out: http://www.hsperson.com/

I'm an HSP INTP. The HSP on me brings out my Si/Fe sides so much that I mistyped myself originally as an INFJ. But then the Si/Ne became too obvious and apparently I'm not as nice as I thought I was, according to my INTP friend haha. Now it all makes a lot more sense with me as an INTP, though INFJ profiles still suit me  Anyway, my point was that HSP can change how your personality manifests itself and it might be worth looking into for either type you think you might be, but particularly if you are leaning ENTP with introverted tendencies.


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> Cheers~
> Yeah when recording my lil bro was asleep sp I had to keep my voice slightly down and feel like my family would see me as if I am insane if I talk loudly continuously for 16 mins xD
> But yeah Before the recording I had alot of ideas xD but then...blank during the recording xD
> But at times I CAN be a random idea generator of some kind quickly linking things together and making fun of it for example I was talking to a friend once telling him about enneagram and told him about the difference of 5 and 7 and he said that the difference was the number 2 and I wanted to go off that tangeant so I said to him why cant it be 4/2 or 2 1s but this is one small example but yeah
> ...


,
Oh I answered your questions in the long text, but I lost it,  I didn't wrote about it the sencond time.
I wrote that my ENTP friend ask me what the inner chatter of introverts is. He wasn't really aware of it and many extraverts aren't, for me it's quite normal so it's hard to describe... 
So analyzing your own thoughts can only happen if your are aware of your thought process, when it's normal to more or less talk to yourself constantly in your head. That's all this "focus inwardly" thing for introverts in socionics. 
It's literally Thinking before speaking versus thinking and speaking almost at the same time. I can do that for short times when I know exactly what I want to say or when I'm very enthusiastic about a topic. 
Extraverts also sometimes take a short break to think but introverts much more. We had an audio discussion about it and it was quite funny because he couldn't understand the inner chatter and I couldn't understand how someone can talk without really thinking about it. 

In 12:23 or something you said "what could I talk about? - or what should I talk about, am I thinking" ... so you seem to be aware of your thoughts. 

The 9 could already make you appear like an ENTP because their core desire is to unite people, so you probably like being with your friends. And of course type 7 is a classical extravert but I heard there are also INTP 7's but I don't know how that plays out. They probably would also be more in tune with their feelings, I don't know. 

There is also the chance that you're a very introverted ENTP... also jack (video from above) types a lot of people ILE where I never thought they could be ILE. So there are much more serious ENTPs for sure. 

introverted ENTP





extraverted INTP





if they don't mistype themselves of course 
so if Fe inferior is too odd then try to research more about people who are really on the borderline of E and I. 

What about your ignoring function? How do you see Te? Do you ignore it and only use it when your angry or something? or is it something you use in your everyday live?

And what about Fi? role or Place of least resistence?


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

@Draki ahh okey no problem ^^




> What about your ignoring function? How do you see Te? Do you ignore it and only use it when your angry or something? or is it something you use in your everyday live?
> 
> And what about Fi? role or Place of least resistence?


Te (LII Ignoring Function)
Well from a stand point of Practicality and Efficiency I can see myself caring about it especially when the thing I am caring about is my work. Te is a good function to have at times as you can be very objective I find myself losing track myself most of the time and don't know where I am heading xD
I don't really use it in my everyday life and definitely use Ti way way more but Te is a function that I can see myself using from time to time.
But people with Te is kinda hard to talk to about purely theoretical or purely subjective topics as they keep going back to being objective.

Ni (ILE Ignoring Function)
Don't really see myself using this though xD.
People with Ni go really deep and can really foresight things. I always wonder how do they do this. I find it that its hard to explain them that something is possible as they tend to see it only being one possibility.
I don't even know how people with Si and Ni plan their whole lives/days! I asked an ExTJ friend once how in the world can he just plan and be so focused and explained to him if I ever do that I would go insane, forget about the plan or follow it on the first day then fail and go back what I do best: doing whatever what I want to do on the moment.

Fi
Well I kind of dislike (or not like as much) people who keeps using Fi but Its not that I hate the person but the decisions they make them way too irrational just because they feel they have to do something shouldn't mean they should.
An Example is this girl who is ISFP
She keeps making these illogical decisions which aren't efficient/don't make sense. I was carrying something to lets say Point B and she was heading to Point A to take some objects and bring it to Point B but she took one of the objects from me and started heading to Point A and I had to take it back and when I asked her why. "Its because I feel that you were having too much on you and felt sorry" I told her that what she did was illogical
Or once she would want lets say a program/app and I would tell her just pirate it cause you can't get it anymore but she would refuse greatly. Why?. Cause she thinks its bad thing to do...sigh xD

Se
Well...can't really say much about this cause I am terrible with detail xD. But the trait of people with Se that makes people feel what they are doing is work I absolutely hate that. I HATE it. I can never do something that feels like its work. I can never make people feel what they are doing is work xD. I always try to make things fun and I always try my best not to get aggressive.
Sometimes I wonder how they hell do these guys find the smallest of things when it took me a long time to find it xD.

Haha I did Se and Ni too just so that you ask ;3

Ok about the thoughts thing
Well I am aware what I am thinking about and have internal monologues where I talk about random ideas or random theoretical/possible moments that could happen. I don't do it CONSTANTLY though but rather frequently when I have nothing else to do or listening to music. I never asked myself why I am I thinking about this idea/thought but rather just analyze the idea/thought itself.
I think I can give a shot in describing my thoughts:
It basically is like talking to yourself/a fictional person inside your head in where I talk about my random ideas and bounce those ideas of myself and see where it leads to. For example I tend to get these moments where I fantasize moments about something that COULD happen from what I am looking at. For example if I see a mansion I would spontaneously think about Me and a princess on that balcony (dont ask xD) but I tend to forget these fantasies/ideas/thoughts very quickly xD. and I don't know if this is just me but because my imagination tends to be the manifestation of the real world of what I am looking at I would actually 'see' my imaginations/thoughts at times but not literally of course. It would be like a cartoonized version or a blurry version of it and its like roleplay where I just work with the idea and work with it but like I said this only happens when I don't having anything to do and you would actually know when I am in this 'mode' when I am staring of into the distance. Is this introspection xD?


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

@Xzcouter
Everything you just said sounds pretty ENTP to me. Ni is hard to recognize in oneself and I don't see either of my ENTP family members using it really, but my mom is kind of obsessed with efficiency and practicality (though I see her being impractical and inefficient quite frequently haha). In other words, I see her using Te pretty regularly.

Your internal thoughts sound very Ne-ish. Ti is more likely to start trying to solve some problem or utilize the random idea. Ne is going to continue to morph from one idea to the next. Its an explosion of ideas, basically, so without the Ti funnel, it'll just keep going, while an INTP will stop on an idea for quite a while to see what they can do with it.

I'm pretty sure introspection is more along the lines of thinking about the self, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

lookslikeiwin said:


> @Xzcouter
> Everything you just said sounds pretty ENTP to me. Ni is hard to recognize in oneself and I don't see either of my ENTP family members using it really, but my mom is kind of obsessed with efficiency and practicality (though I see her being impractical and inefficient quite frequently haha). In other words, I see her using Te pretty regularly.
> 
> Your internal thoughts sound very Ne-ish. Ti is more likely to start trying to solve some problem or utilize the random idea. Ne is going to continue to morph from one idea to the next. Its an explosion of ideas, basically, so without the Ti funnel, it'll just keep going, while an INTP will stop on an idea for quite a while to see what they can do with it.
> ...


To expand on what My thoughts are:
By when I have nothing then I start looking at my thoughts is that it has to be just me not talking most of the time and I would go into this auto mode and start thinking xD
Oh and to expand on how my thoughts are like I sakd its like me talking to nobody and it could be me explaining an idea to that nobody or hold up a conversation xD and these topics are normally about smthing that can be debates or questions being asked xD but these are only an addition to the previous things I have said ^^

But the only thing that doesnt match up with me being ENTP hopefully you can answer with your experience woth them ^^
-I can be a random idea generator at times while at other times I am blank xD especially coming up with ideas when I need it xD Nothing would come out of me xD.
-I like to be low-mid energy its not that I cant be high energy but its a pain and prefer to take it easy but I can go high energy usage from time to time xD


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> But the only thing that doesnt match up with me being ENTP hopefully you can answer with your experience woth them ^^
> -I can be a random idea generator at times while at other times I am blank xD especially coming up with ideas when I need it xD Nothing would come out of me xD.
> -I like to be low-mid energy its not that I cant be high energy but its a pain and prefer to take it easy but I can go high energy usage from time to time xD


I can't answer the question for sure, but according to your second question, I'd mention that many ENTPs I've met including my family members (primarily my brother) prefer to avoid too much stimulation. My brother I'd have thought was an INTP, but his Ne is clearly stronger than his Ti, and even more obvious is that he doesn't have inferior Fe. Tertiary Fe users seem more likely to be obsessed with being nice and coming off that way, as opposed to FJs who focus more on their overall being. Inferior Fe users get extremely worn out by trying to be nice and will wear us down to the point where we literally hide in the bathroom. I don't think its as bad for males since you aren't expected to be quite as feely, but INPs are known to be kind of extreme introverts, so ENTPs will need more recharge time than other Es and INTPs will need even _more_ recharge time than other Is. In high school, I spent most of my time in my room to daydream, and feeling fuzzy brained and exhausted. That mostly kicked in during my junior year, but I could never keep up with curricular activities even before that. My brother didn't do anything extra-curricular either, and probably less than me, but that doesn't really count because he was sick throughout the whole thing unfortunately, and I was trying to do what my mom said and use my Ne and Fe all the time. It made me kind of cynical and frustrated though so I'm glad I stopped. Most people made the mistake of thinking I was an extrovert.

As for the first point though, that one is trickier. I'm not sure how often ENTPs go blank, or how often you're implying that you do. I tend to go blank when I'm stressed out, when I've exhausted a topic, and when I'm not learning things. I'm kind of in that phase right now haha. I role-played the same character from a story I'm writing too many times and I still love him, but he's an ESFP so it'd be nice to move on to something more similar to my own mind. Plus I've been so involved in that, I haven't done much else otherwise.

Anyway, I think you might try to consider these questions. If you answer some as INTP and some as ENTP that's cool. Obviously, not every INTP or ENTP is the same (not all INTPs are serious kids and not all ENTPs are goofy)
-When writing, do you have more trouble with sensory detail and describing the moment or explaining deep emotion?_ (Se/Si is harder - ENTP; deep emotion is harder - INTP)_
-Are you often called "insensitive" or "judgemental" by others around you (primarily dominant perceiving types, if you are aware)? _Yes - INTP; No - ENTP)_
-Have you actually implemented any pranks you've thought of, or continue to plan to implement them in the future? _(Yes - ENTP; No - INTP)_
-Is there any particular reason you'd have developed the ability to plan ahead? _For example, Sokka from Avatar: The Last Airbender is an ENTP but he is often mistyped as an ENTJ for his ability to plan. If you're good at using Te, and there isn't any particular reason, you might be an INTP. If you're good at it and there is a reason, you'll probably want to stick with ENTP (because contrary to popular belief, they CAN plan things! *gasp*). If you're bad at it, then ENTP is definitely more likely._
-Were you a really serious child? _(Yes - INTP; No - ENTP)_
-If you know any EPs very closely, were you ever ridiculed for doing the same thing over and over, like always ordering the same food, or watching the same movies? _(Yes - INTP; No - ENTP)_
-Do you feel like you're pretty good at debate, particularly playing devil's advocate? _(Yes - ENTP; No - INTP)_
-Have you ever been ridiculed by more organized people for dwelling on what could be rather than actively seeking to make it a reality? _(Yes - ENTP; No - INTP)_
-Do you notice other ENPs or INJs dwelling on what could be rather than actively seeking to make it a reality and does it bother you? _(Yes - INTP; No - ENTP)_
-Pretend you are reading something about a vague interest of yours. Does it really bother you when you are interrupted by a parent or sibling, even if what they have to say might be of equal interest? _(Yes - INTP; No - ENTP)_
-Compared to other ENPs, if you know any, do you tend to stick to your plans for a longer period of time? _(Yes - INTP; No - ENTP)_
-Think about the people you are closest to and their opinion of you. Do they think you are quirky? _(Yes - ENTP; No - INTP)_
-Think about the people you are closest to and their opinion of you. Do they think you would be good in business or as a lawyer? _(Yes - ENTP; No - INTP)_
-Is it really hard for you to imagine a job you'd like? 
-Are you picky about your environment? Do you have several particular needs, like free of trash, certain temperature, specific mood/theme? _(Yes - INTP; No - ENTP)_

Hopefully that helps :[ I just kinda made that questionnaire up on the spot haha.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

@lookslikeiwin



> Tertiary Fe users seem more likely to be obsessed with being nice and coming off that way


Can relate but wont really say I am obsessed xD



> Inferior Fe users get extremely worn out by trying to be nice and will wear us down to the point where we literally hide in the bathroom. I was trying to do what my mom said and use my Ne and Fe all the time. It made me kind of cynical and frustrated though so I'm glad I stopped. Most people made the mistake of thinking I was an extrovert.


Your mom knew MBTI or you are just implying that she indirectly told you to use ne and fe xD
Anyways oh wow. Its not really something I can relate to though. Me being nice doesn't really wear me out where I want to hide but can wear me out a bit but not to an extreme point. People can get tiring but alot



> As for the first point though, that one is trickier. I'm not sure how often ENTPs go blank, or how often you're implying that you do. I tend to go blank when I'm stressed out, when I've exhausted a topic, and when I'm not learning things. I'm kind of in that phase right now haha. I role-played the same character from a story I'm writing too many times and I still love him, but he's an ESFP so it'd be nice to move on to something more similar to my own mind. Plus I've been so involved in that, I haven't done much else otherwise.


Can relate to losing ideas when exhasting the topic or when stressed
But I normally go blank because I know how possible my ideas are and don't normally voice them out
But my random ideas are in itself random. My ideas just pop into my mind and can't really force and make them come out hence I cant really keep on spouting out ideas but rather have to just wait for it to come to me



> -When writing, do you have more trouble with sensory detail and describing the moment or explaining deep emotion? (Se/Si is harder - ENTP; deep emotion is harder - INTP)


Whenever I write an essay I tend to find it tough to either have a good idea to talk about and go into detail or have no options and to talk about a single topic. So I guess: ENTP +1



> -Are you often called "insensitive" or "judgemental" by others around you (primarily dominant perceiving types, if you are aware)? Yes - INTP; No - ENTP)


Often? No. I am often called being too nice! But recently I have been more and more outgoing and changing my attitude from the shy kid to the way I am now (carefree,goofball who is good in studies and knows when to joke,laugh or be serious oh. The social nerd I guess xD). I used to stick to only a single group but I still had alot of friends but normally didn't bother with the others but recently I have been 'group jumping' moving from to the other whenever I feel like it. Anyways as my group became larger and attitude changed I met a couple of people who called me 'laid-back' as in I don't really care about stuff and another guy who keeps jokingly calls me a 'douche' (cause I dont care about stuff and love to joke about everything) but loves to hang out with me cause he calls me a true friend. The one thing I find people find in common telling me is that I am fun to hang around with as I am very laid-back and non-serious and love to joke and knows when to take a hit but when they need a shoulder I am there to give them and I cant really deny xD.



> -Have you actually implemented any pranks you've thought of, or continue to plan to implement them in the future? (Yes - ENTP; No - INTP)


Yes. I normally love to joke and play pranks on my lil bro and lil sis but to my friends not really as it could cause conflict but once I tried to setup this elaborate plan and executed it but failed xD I want to do it one more time just for fun but I have to think about it some more 



> -Is there any particular reason you'd have developed the ability to plan ahead? For example, Sokka from Avatar: The Last Airbender is an ENTP but he is often mistyped as an ENTJ for his ability to plan. If you're good at using Te, and there isn't any particular reason, you might be an INTP. If you're good at it and there is a reason, you'll probably want to stick with ENTP (because contrary to popular belief, they CAN plan things! *gasp*). If you're bad at it, then ENTP is definitely more likely.


The thing is my plans tend to just be a general outline of things to let me have alot of breathing space. I can't really plan things in detail and can never hold those things up. I don't really consider myself good at planning but if I do plan ahead its just a really general outline of things. For example when I wanted to make a video game. My plan was to make a RPG based around a magician... and just went with that and kept changing things until I dropped it cause I was bored midway xD



> -Were you a really serious child? (Yes - INTP; No - ENTP)


NOPE but I can get if I needed/wanted to. I wasn't really 100% serious but wasn't also a goofball if I should say I was healthy mix of both at 50/50 and shift to 75/25 or 25/75 when I needed/wanted to be more serious or more of a goofball. But now I am always having a carefree attitude by default and rarely be serious



> -If you know any EPs very closely, were you ever ridiculed for doing the same thing over and over, like always ordering the same food, or watching the same movies? (Yes - INTP; No - ENTP)





> -Do you feel like you're pretty good at debate, particularly playing devil's advocate? (Yes - ENTP; No - INTP)


I can see myself being good at debates and about the devil's advocate part...well with people I am comfortable with then yes I tend to play it for the sake of asking and yes I can be really good at debates but...ya know...type 9s can't really last very long if things get very aggressive xD. As long there is no form of aggression as in people are only assertive which I can be then I am all in! 



> -Have you ever been ridiculed by more organized people for dwelling on what could be rather than actively seeking to make it a reality? (Yes - ENTP; No - INTP)


Yes. 



> -Do you notice other ENPs or INJs dwelling on what could be rather than actively seeking to make it a reality and does it bother you? (Yes - INTP; No - ENTP)


Nope



> -Pretend you are reading something about a vague interest of yours. Does it really bother you when you are interrupted by a parent or sibling, even if what they have to say might be of equal interest? (Yes - INTP; No - ENTP)


Okay the meaning of a vague interest is that I am not really all that interested right?
If so then I won't really care if I was bothered
But if it is something I am really interested about I can spare SOME of my time but yes it does bother me slightly



> -Compared to other ENPs, if you know any, do you tend to stick to your plans for a longer period of time? (Yes - INTP; No - ENTP)


I don't really know any other ENPs sorry xD
I don't really stick on my plan for very long but if it is something very general then I could stick to it longer cause it is something that allows me to improvise.



> -Think about the people you are closest to and their opinion of you. Do they think you are quirky? (Yes - ENTP; No - INTP)


Asked this once he said I was somewhat quirky



> -Think about the people you are closest to and their opinion of you. Do they think you would be good in business or as a lawyer? (Yes - ENTP; No - INTP)


I have been called by my family that I should go in a position of a lawyer as I was good at rebutals,excuses and quickly making up things (debates in general xD) so Yes xD



> -Is it really hard for you to imagine a job you'd like?


NOPE I can tell easily about the jobs that interest me and the jobs that don't. Whats harder is to sticking to that single decision (But right now I am very sure of being a Prof. in Quantum physics aka Quantum Physicist :3).



> -Are you picky about your environment? Do you have several particular needs, like free of trash, certain temperature, specific mood/theme? (Yes - INTP; No - ENTP)


Well... does a noisy environment count? or does an uncomfortably hot or cold environment count?
If so then Yes.

Oh I heard from someone that ENTP dont really like puzzles but I love puzzles and mysteries and I love solving then. there is nothing more interesting then a good solving of a mystery

Sorry but I think my answers are falling into the grey areas xD


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

@Xzcouter

I think you fall pretty solidly ENTP, actually  And I might have complained about them (sorry) but they're actually really awesome. I have a pretty close relationship with all three of the ones in my life (family and a friend).

*Seriousness:*
Being dominant judgers, INTPs are actually pretty particular and serious at the core. We often develop a more quirky side as we age, but when we're kids its our Ti that developed first. I was an extremely serious child and so was my other INTP friend. We're dominant judgers, so we actually behave a lot more like Js than people expect. I share more in common with my ENTJ husband when it comes to habits and things than I do with my mom or brother. I learned how to be lighter about stuff when I was older, and that's definitely a side of me, but I still consider myself fairly serious at the core of things.

*Puzzles:*
I would actually say my mom is more into puzzles than I am. I like to solve "story" puzzles (I like to create stories and spend a long time perfecting them - its like a puzzle to me), and I play some basic puzzle games, but its my mom who is into mysteries and challenges and my brother who builds rockets and things. He also steps outside of his comfort zone far more often than me and is usually the one who introduces me to things I'm interested in. 

*Organization:*
ENTPs typically DO have a lot more trouble with organization, being on time, etc than INTPs. My brother, for example, runs a house cleaning business. He is late almost every day. I am late fairly frequently as well, but not quite like he is. He also never stops worrying about it, even when there's no point in worrying. On the flip side of that, ENTPs are far more adaptable than INTPs. We don't adapt to new situations well, and we HATE last minute changes. My brother dislikes them but is usually able to work around it pretty well. He also changes things on me all the time without warning me. It drives me up the wall, but he's always willing to do stuff last minute for customers and so on.

*Improv:*
This one's a little random but I thought I'd throw it in there. Its along the same lines as adaptability. ENTPs are good at improv. INTPs have to learn how to do it. Both my brother and I were good at theater but he was the master at improv. It always took me more effort and I was always more afraid of messing up in that department than he was. This is also why debate comes more naturally to the ENTP. My brother isn't very argumentative or anything, but I see this aspect more in my mom. She is great at helping me think through a topic by always bringing up a counter point. She's never trying to lead me anywhere, but lets me come to the truth on my own and I often have no idea what her perspective actually is. This is the lawyer-side of the ENTP.

*Niceness:*
INTPs struggle with niceness as time goes on. Sometimes we can seem snobby when we aren't trying to be. I went through most of middle school and junior high that way. I started seeming friendlier in high school, when I started using my Ne and Fe more. And no, my mom doesn't know MBTI haha. When she complains about me, she describes a broken ENTP or something. She just doesn't really get introversion (my brother kind of does, but he, too, thinks I spend too much time alone. I can't imagine how people spend less time alone lol). But anyway, ENTPs are really friendly, even if scattered, and you seem too friendly to be an INTP haha. Especially if you don't consider yourself to be "obsessed" with it. Naturally from an inferior feels perspective, I don't get the struggle to please other people, but to me, anyone with higher Fe looks like they try too hard.

*Jobs:*
INPs all have a hard time thinking of good jobs for themselves. Its worse for me because I'm an HSP and never want to be anywhere lol. But generally speaking we struggle to find people who would hire someone who has trouble being around people and whose mind is always somewhere else.

*Random Info:*
My brother actually reads more than I do, and probably spends about as much time with other people as I do. ENTPs can be VERY solitary. 

INTPs are kind of random, but not to the degree of ENTPs. Being more judger-y, we like to stay on the same topic for a while and most of my Ne is funneled into my stories or decorating my house (that's a girl-version, but yeah), whereas my brother comes up with video game ideas, robot ideas, 5 second videos, short story ideas and so on. His things are far more random.

ENTPs are more likely to implement a prank than an INTP, who usually considers it to be more work than desired.

And you might look at these:
Are you easily overwhelmed by such things as bright lights, strong smells, coarse fabrics, or sirens nearby?
Do you get rattled when you have a lot to do in a short amount of time?
Do you make a point of avoiding violent movies and TV shows?
Do you need to withdraw during busy days, into bed or a darkened room or some other place where you can have privacy and relief from the situation?
Do you make it a high priority to arrange your life to avoid upsetting or overwhelming situations?
Do you notice or enjoy delicate or fine scents, tastes, sounds, or works of art?
Do you have a rich and complex inner life?
When you were a child, did your parents or teachers see you as sensitive or shy?
^This was taken from the highly sensitive person website. Being an HSP means you acquire too much sensory stimuli from your surroundings. I don't have issues with violent movies or anything, but they do seem to affect me more than other people (I think my thinker-ness makes me seek them out, rather than avoid them). You hadn't said anything about this, so I figured you might just be passing it up because it claims you're "sensitive", which no thinker really likes to be called ;P About 15% of the population is HSP and about 25% of HSPs are extroverts, so it might be worth checking out.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

@lookslikeiwin haha thanks alot . No its fine if you complain xD

Alright those questions I completely forgot about them

Are you easily overwhelmed by such things as bright lights, strong smells, coarse fabrics, or sirens nearby?
CAN get yes. One noise in particular that I get highly annoyed by is the noise metal scratching on something. It really turns my mood for the worst when there is alot of noise.

Do you get rattled when you have a lot to do in a short amount of time?
Yes its just too much pressure and too much stress

Do you make a point of avoiding violent movies and TV shows?
Well...define violent.
Action movies and stuff not really
Blood , gore and horror stuff then yes but I can tolerate it a bit when its a cartoon but have 0 tolerance when its live-action

Do you need to withdraw during busy days, into bed or a darkened room or some other place where you can have privacy and relief from the situation?
Yup I do it oftenly. 

Do you make it a high priority to arrange your life to avoid upsetting or overwhelming situations?
Arrange my life to avoid upsetting situations hmmm well...I guess. Can't really say for sure sorry.

Do you notice or enjoy delicate or fine scents, tastes, sounds, or works of art?
Yes I do :3

Do you have a rich and complex inner life?
I could say I do. Inner life as in my mind/imagination right xD If so then yes I do consider myself having it

When you were a child, did your parents or teachers see you as sensitive or shy?
YES. Sensitive and shy! I had tons of friends and was outgoing but I was also softspoken and diligent in class. I was sensitive as in I could cry easily (still hold somewhat true today but not as bad and occurs when under heavy stress/load).

I wanted to look into HSP but completely forgot about it cause more things that were interesting came after it so it just vanished from my memory xD Sorry for not answering about it before :/

Oh and just a question:
My random ideas that I get just come to me and it is not something that I can just come up in an instant. My random ideas are random in itself and they just pop up into my head rather than me coming up with them (cause I cant come up with ideas xD) is that odd for an ENTP? (or you probably don't know cause its such a weird question xD)


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

@Xzcouter No I get what you're saying about random  Its an Ne thing. It happens for me sometimes, but more often for my brother and mom. I think its a lack of focus in the Ne sometimes. To be honest, I'm not sure how the ENTPs in my life do when it comes to focusing their Ne, but I know that I go through phases where I can't focus mine. I normally can, but only on things I'm very interested in. For example, I focus on about 7 story ideas I've come up with throughout my life easily, but I can't write short stories worth crap, and I sometimes come up with a ton of blog ideas at once while other times I just have absolutely nothing to write about. Usually I lose interest in a topic before I get to writing a blog though (that's a TP thing lol). When I'm writing story ideas though, I don't force them. I just wait for them to perfect themselves because the stuff I brainstorm isn't as good as the stuff that just comes to me.

I think, especially if you cry easily, you're probably an HSP. I have a lot of trouble especially with sympathy crying haha (crying when someone else sounds upset). I find it embarrassing, but I've been known to tear up in public places after hearing tragic stories about people I don't know 

HSPs are also strongly affected by various things like sunsets and stuff. I get super affected by music and it used to really bother me why no one else seemed as moved as I was about a lot of things.

Lastly, I'm pretty sure HSP can make you feel more introverted because it drives you to spend less time around others, because its kind of a lot to process both people and everything else at once. I'd actually say HSP affects me as much as my personality type in that regard.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

@lookslikeiwin
No what I mean by crying is that I can easily made to cry due to some form aggression focused towards me. (I think its due to me being type 9 and its ruining my sense of peace). I would look into HSP even further looks and sounds interesting 
@Draki
Hey you there xD
sorry but just wanted to know what are you thoughts about this  ENTP vs INTP that is.

Looks like I am really an ENTP but just wanted your opinion Draki


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> @_lookslikeiwin_
> No what I mean by crying is that I can easily made to cry due to some form aggression focused towards me. (I think its due to me being type 9 and its ruining my sense of peace). I would look into HSP even further looks and sounds interesting
> @_Draki_
> Hey you there xD
> ...


I have no expericence with type 9 xNTPs. I know that enneagram type 9's need other people, want to unite people, fear seperation. Also that they are not good with introspection. 
That would really be another INTP than I am. So I don't really feel competent enough in this matter, sorry. 

If ENTP feels better for you and INTP is off, you should defenitely go with ENTP of course  

And if you're still unsure in the future, then I would leave MBTI /enneagram for a while and look more into *socionics* -> *function order* (ignored function, demonstrative and so on) and *reinin* *dichotomies*. Perhaps you identify with a certain thinking style of Gulenko ( Socionics - the16types.info - Forms of Cognition by Victor Gulenko )

It's too difficult to say if you're Ne > Ti or the other way around, there are people who are really on the borderline. It's kind of a circle you can find arguments for both sides but no sure indicators.

EDIT: just noticing that I always suggest the same to you (function order etc), but you were not able to find it out with it, sorry ^^
I think everytime that I will give you a good example what, for example I see as my Te ignored function, but I am always too lazy to search all the information to post them here. xD 
I'll do it later ^^ But the article above explains a lot to find it out for yourself 

EDIT2: What means HSP?


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Draki said:


> I have no expericence with type 9 xNTPs. I know that enneagram type 9's need other people, want to unite people, fear seperation. Also that they are not good with introspection.
> That would really be another INTP than I am. So I don't really feel competent enough in this matter, sorry.
> 
> If ENTP feels better for you and INTP is off, you should defenitely go with ENTP of course
> ...


HSP - Highly Sensitive Person

Yeah its ok Draki xD
Its just that you asked me about Te and Fi and I answered you but you never came back ;-; you made me lonely xD
Its all good though 

Yeah I just checked the link
I always had a problem with Static vs Dynamic xD
Static is fragmentary analytical and tend to separate things
While dynamic connects things right and makes new things(?)
I can see myself more static than Dynamic except that dynamic people connect things which I can relate to (I mean isn't that intuition) but my connections are not a 'confluence of associations' rather its more of connect the dots and see where it leads you kind of thing and by this I mean deduction xD.
Positivist! My sister said to me that I am more prone to be positive and ignore the negative than the other way around.
Deduction > Induction for sure

ENTP (ILE)  > INTP (LII) 
Thanks Draki~ ;3


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> HSP - Highly Sensitive Person (thanks)
> 
> Yeah its ok Draki xD
> Its just that you asked me about Te and Fi and I answered you but you never came back ;-; you made me lonely xD
> ...


Sorry, I'm kind of stressed out in real life, very scatter-brained... cannot concentrate ^^ Stress arrow of 5's are 7's


----------

